# DIS Unplugged YouTube FAQ



## Teleclashter

Hey everyone,

Recently there have been a good amount of questions on the boards as well as Facebook, YouTube, Twitter, etc... about show related questions, specifically the video shows on YouTube, and I think it is time to get the answers all out of the way in writing so we can cut down on the same questions being asked over and over again. These first questions apply to already aired shows:

*Q) Is there a show today?*
A) If you don't see a post about it being cancelled on the boards, Facebook (facebook.com/disunplugged) or Twitter (twitter.com/thedis) then the show happened. If you're not seeing it then it isn't available to watch or download yet. Be patient.

*Q) I saw the show earlier, but now I can't find it. What happened/when will it be back?*
A) Sometimes things go wrong with our shows whether it is our fault or technology. If we take the time to do a show, we are going to release it, but if we have to take it down to fix it then it is going to take a little bit of time for it to be released. Again, be patient.

*Q) I'm watching on YouTube and there is 2 minutes of black before it starts. This looks unprofessional. Can you fix it?*
A) We broadcast most of our shows live on YouTube. However, sometimes we start streaming a bit earlier before we are fully ready to start. Sometimes last second adjustments need to be made, etc... After the shows, we chop off these sections. If you're watching in the first few hours after we finish a broadcast, it is going to be there.

*Q) The audio/video is out of sync and I can't watch this anymore. Can you fix it?*
A) As explained, we broadcast our shows live on YouTube and then edit off the sections of black at the beginning and end. When the show is being edited and processed by YouTube, sometimes the audio/video can go out of sync. We have NO control over this. YouTube is doing what it needs to do and like most of the questions, if one is patient then you will be able to watch it without issue soon enough.

*Q) YouTube is saying "Playback Error - Tap to retry" and I can't watch the show. Can you fix it?*
A) _UPDATED: Currently, YouTube has another problem beyond their typical app issue that is affecting playback of videos that were streamed live. They are aware and working on the situation that affects not just us, but all live streamers out there. _This is actually a common error with YouTube's app and usually has to deal with software being out of date or a bad connection. Best bet is to check and see if the shows are loading in a browser (Safari, Chrome, Firefox). If it works in a browser then maybe try re-downloading or updating the YouTube app or restart your internet connection or just watch it in the browser. It isn't about how you watch it, just that you watch it.

*Q) YouTube is saying this show is blocked in my country. Help!*
A) If YouTube is blocking our shows in your country, it is because of music we license being in the video segments we sometimes air. Unfortunately, sometimes we don't know whether or not audio from a video will cause it to be blocked. There are browser add-ons that can work around this method and if you ever encounter this problem then I suggest a Google search for one of these add-ons.

NOW, these next few questions are in respect to live shows:

*Q) It is 1 o'clock and the show isn't live. Is it happening today? Don't you know I only have a limited time to watch on my lunch break and plan it around this.*
A) Believe me, we want as many people to watch live as possible and appreciate the amount of people out there that do plan their days around being able to watch our live shows. However, sometimes we just need a few extra minutes to prepare, especially now with the DIS Daily Fix being produced right before these shows. We do want to always be punctual and be live at 1:00 on the dot and we try hard to, but sometimes things happen.

*Q) The show started, but all I'm seeing is black. What's wrong? Are you aware of this?*
A) As said up above, sometimes we start streaming and need a few seconds or minutes to compose and make some last minute fixes. Seeing a black screen is a good sign. Embrace the good.

*Q) The show is flickering. This is annoying. Can you fix it?*
A) The flickering. We hate the flickering. It is a nuisance and a very random glitch in our system. When it happens there are only two options - stop the show until it stops and restart, which will sometimes lead to a longer delay as already discussed up above, or continue with the show looking bad and upload the clean copy after we are finished resulting in the show not being there for quite some time. Unfortunately, those are the only options.

Well, that about wraps it up with the questions I have heard off the top of my head. If you think of any others that you might've ever had pertaining to the show and technical issues, feel free to write below and I may potentially add the answers to this helpful guide. Thanks!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Thanx for the effort to do this, Craig.  Not sure this will cut down on the questions , but at least we have a place to tell them to go (pun intended).


----------



## jcb

Teleclashter said:


> Embrace the good.





Teleclashter said:


> We hate the flickering.



Words of wisdom.  The force is with you, Craig.


----------



## SoCalTrojanSkip

Brilliant...!

I burst out laughing after you mentioned something about the "why isn't the podcast up" questions you get on the boards on the Universal show.


----------



## Lm021583

Thanks, Craig!  I am guilty of asking a couple of these questions yesterday, but now know what was going on. Thanks for the answers!


----------



## shaynar

I think Craig is just lazy because he doesn't want to answer questions....


----------



## KingLlama

I may have stopped reading halfway through....


----------



## Walt's10thOldManZach

I miss when the team would laugh out loud at silly jokes with Pete in the forefront. I LOVE Craig, don't get me wrong. But the last few shows have been a far cry from the "Shamoo Christmas tree decoration show" episode. Some of those episodes had me in stitches!!


----------



## glencoe

My car ride to work and home is so empty...I am going into vintage podcasts at this point.  Cant wait for you guys to be back!!!  Sounds like the 20th anniversary was amazing....so sad I couldn't be there!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Posted this elsewhere awhile ago, and never got any replies/ideas, so I'll ask again here.

Still don't understand why - about a month or so ago - some videos I can see in YouTube with Chrome (like all the rest of the Daily Fixes this week), but some I can't (like today's), and have to use IE.     When I look, all the video settings look the same to uneducated me, so it doesn't appear to be that.  Ideas, anyone?  @Teleclashter - May I be so bold as to ask if you might know (since it was your Fix I just had to use IE for?)  

ETA:  Can't see this week's "Best Places to Eat Outdoors" Disney Dining Show in Chrome either, just tried.


----------



## Cheryl iLHARDT

@telecaster do you if there will be any special meet ups this year like last year? If so do you know when?


----------



## seelyt2

Thank you for all your hard work, Craig.


----------



## tcaratello

Hi Craig 
Where do we find the polls for best and worst to answer?


----------



## disneyseniors

Craig:
I have a question, too, that's not been addressed above.
I try to get the disunplugged podcast on utube, but the only things that show up are all the other taped podcasts.  No disunplugged!  I am missing Pete and the gang.  Another poster told me what to do, and I did that, BUT I thought I'd remember what I did and I threw the note away on how to get the disunplugged on utube. 
Can anyone help me?   I am getting disunplugged deprived


----------



## BadPinkTink

disneyseniors said:


> Craig:
> I have a question, too, that's not been addressed above.
> I try to get the disunplugged podcast on utube, but the only things that show up are all the other taped podcasts.  No disunplugged!  I am missing Pete and the gang.  Another poster told me what to do, and I did that, BUT I thought I'd remember what I did and I threw the note away on how to get the disunplugged on utube.
> Can anyone help me?   I am getting disunplugged deprived



Dis Unplugged YouTube Channel 
 DIS WDW Info YouTube Channel
Disney Dining YouTube Channel
DVC YouTube Channel


----------



## disneyseniors

BadPinkTink said:


> Dis Unplugged YouTube Channel
> DIS WDW Info YouTube Channel
> Disney Dining YouTube Channel
> DVC YouTube Channel



Thank you so much   I found this weeks show!  I have it written down and this time I will not throw it away


----------



## disneyworldsk

shout out to Craig and Kylie who were on youtube last night in the magic kingdom strolling around. my family and i had a blast watching you two! I'm not a youtube watcher in general but this was a nice hang out moment for my family altogether watching you guys LIVE in the magic kingdom! such fun....


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I love this show!!!!


----------



## pixgermany01

THANK YOU For the show , its really nice .


----------

